# New ties...



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Adventures in rabbit hair/zonker strips and Greg's FLyLipps...






























Cheers!


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

I cannot see the image?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Try refreshing, maybe?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Looks good. Do you see using those for specks and reds?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to catch a lot of juvenile tarpon on something similar with a yellow zonker strip tail (about 1 1/2 inch) and black or olive rabbit hair body.


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice! I've never used FlyLipps.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah I like starting with dark flies around dock lights.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

